

Demystifying dRuby with The dRuby book - makoto_inoue
http://blog.new-bamboo.co.uk/2012/04/11/the-druby-book-distributed-and-parallel-computing-with-ruby-is-finally-out

======
Olap
Does it cover threading extensively too I wonder? dRuby needs threading to be
of use in my opinion. Ruby's lower level stuff never gets the attention it
deserves. Makes writing threaded applications a pleasure compared to
everything else

~~~
makoto_inoue
Hi. The chapter 5 is dedicated entirely for the threading topic. There is one
section where the description is not correct anymore. You can find the detail
at our forum <http://forums.pragprog.com/forums/198/topics/10553>

------
andrewmcdonough
Makoto also did a really good talk at the London Ruby User Group on this
subject. The video of it is on the Skills Matter website:
<http://bit.ly/HO2zwY>

------
heeton
Yea, good talk. I had the pleasure of winning a copy of his book, and it's
been a very interesting read so far: I recommend it.

